# Beamswork 3300 LED - Question



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone have this light? Looking for something that will make my peacocks and haps just pop colorwise, but also something that I can run fully with a timer.

I saw Marineland has a reef system but it's $350, and I'm not sure that I want to go with a T5 system.

My tank is a standard 75G with black sand and black background. Just looking for something that brings out the best color of the fish.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just purchased the 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 120 3rd Generation Light Fixture with 3100 Lumens and it looks great in my 90 gallon, and not to mention the great price. Check out my tank with the led light.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

slb.76 said:


> I just purchased the 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 120 3rd Generation Light Fixture with 3100 Lumens and it looks great in my 90 gallon, and not to mention the great price. Check out my tank with the led light.


Oh and I paid US$80


----------



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a V3 Beamswork 4800 lumen LED light and a timer.

Saw there's an external driver, but can't find any information as to what that does.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

pdiehm said:


> I got a V3 Beamswork 4800 lumen LED light and a timer.
> 
> Saw there's an external driver, but can't find any information as to what that does.


I'm guessing 4800 lumen is like a reef bright, mine is freshwater bright.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

pdiehm said:


> I got a V3 Beamswork 4800 lumen LED light and a timer.
> 
> Saw there's an external driver, but can't find any information as to what that does.


The Beamswork (tr) models work with the Beamswork external timer. It can control the LEDs and moonlights separately.


----------

